# I'll scratch your back and you scratch mine



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I have 18.5 acres in GA, about 3.5 rough cleared. A clear runs through the property and there is a 4 yr old small barn. I am looking for someone that would like to live on the land as their own. You can have any type of livestock you like, but you would need to fence them in. There is a septic permit already issued. You can legally live in a camper. Temporary electric, phone/DSL and satellite are there. You would have to carry in water or you could filter creek water. The garden spot did great, even in the drought. There are jobs, though limited, in the area. I am only asking $350. quarterly to pay for the taxes. I am planning on moving from the area and would like to see the land utilized. It would be great if a family could do the things there that I was so looking forward to doing... garden, raise livestock, forage, hunt, become self-sufficient. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

That sounds like a wonderful set up for someone...
We would consider but I have to be in NC for a few more years 
in order to work for the schools .
Any chance it is in a part of Ga that is near the NC line??


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

lol, a few days too late. I just signed a new contract in MD. Where in GA? Maybe I can get relocated. I was seriously considering GA as one of a few states to relocate to.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since she's not online right now... it's in a littler town outside Athens GA. Really pretty.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

ummm..... might have to check into a possible transfer to the Snellville Store. 
Got any pics?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll post some pictures in the morning. I tried tonight, but it's not working and I'm too tired after 16 hrs of work to figure it out. I'm off tomorrow though.


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

are you looking for help,or just to live there?
tom


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW, wish I had come across this...my GA nursing lic. is still active too.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

it sounds almost perfection, wish it had a well, id be all over it...
hmm, GA huh?!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I was thinking it could be a modern homesteading deal. After X # of yrs, X # of acres would be deeded to you.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

What a wonderful idea! I wish I could make an arrangement like that for my land and tax payments near Charlottesville. I have been thinking of joining WWOOF or advertising in an rv magazine. I know there are some full-timers who are willing to boondock, at least in the summer. I just don't know how to contact them.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

What town is your land located near if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

Here is a website for RV'ers 

http://www.work-for-rvers-and-campers.com/index.html


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

The land is in Washington, GA between Athens and Augusta.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

That sounds like a great opportunity for some lucky person or family. We don't have anything to live in, so we are out. I hope someone who can really appreciate and make use of this chance will see the post and jump on it. I know God has something in mind for my family and I and it's just around the corner.

Nomad


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

For some reason, I just can't get the pictures to post. If you like pictures please pm your email address and I'll be happy to email them to you.


----------



## Paulup (Apr 13, 2010)

sancraft, I sent you a pm about it.


----------

